# Adjusting window seal gap on a Roadster



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Guys my roadster has a slight gap between the door glass and hood frame rubber seal on the drivers door just above the door handle.

Now I could adjust this by making the door sit further in towards the bodywork but the door is currently in line with the rest of the car so don't really want to do that. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it possible to adjust the hood frame so that I can reduce this gap? 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

You can tilt the window in slightly by pulling the plastic covers off underneath the door and loosen all the bolts under there (think there is 5 or so in total can't remember). then still on the bottom of the door but facing inside the car below the plastic door trim there is two little plastic covers, pull them off and you see two adjustable allen keys, if you turn these so it pushes the underneath bolts so they move away from the car that will move the window in. then tighten bottom bolts again to 30 nm

you got that?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Sickboy said:


> You can tilt the window in slightly by pulling the plastic covers off underneath the door and loosen all the bolts under there (think there is 5 or so in total can't remember). then still on the bottom of the door but facing inside the car below the plastic door trim there is two little plastic covers, pull them off and you see two adjustable allen keys, if you turn these so it pushes the underneath bolts so they move away from the car that will move the window in. then tighten bottom bolts again to 30 nm
> 
> you got that?


I having a bit of trouble visualizing it. Is it essentiallly adjusting the window channels? So I could move the one at the back of the door closer to bring the bottom of the window closer to the rubber seal?

Is the plastic cover below the interior door panel? I'm going to have a look in my Bentley manual to see if it has any diagrams 

Josh


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Super Josh said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > You can tilt the window in slightly by pulling the plastic covers off underneath the door and loosen all the bolts under there (think there is 5 or so in total can't remember). then still on the bottom of the door but facing inside the car below the plastic door trim there is two little plastic covers, pull them off and you see two adjustable allen keys, if you turn these so it pushes the underneath bolts so they move away from the car that will move the window in. then tighten bottom bolts again to 30 nm
> ...


yes what you said, I just used the bentley manual to do mine! except I need a new seal to cure my sodding wind noise tried everything else :?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Sickboy said:


> yes what you said, I just used the bentley manual to do mine! except I need a new seal to cure my sodding wind noise tried everything else :?


Let's hope I can get away with adjusting it.

Josh


----------



## flyboi65 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is interesting because I have a small leak on the drivers side door - only when its really chucking it down. I was told that I might have to adjust the door but as my door is also correctly in line with the bodywork thats not really an option. I might have a look at this at the weekend. Is it worth replacing the seal at the same time anyway


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

flyboi65 said:


> This is interesting because I have a small leak on the drivers side door - only when its really chucking it down. I was told that I might have to adjust the door but as my door is also correctly in line with the bodywork thats not really an option. I might have a look at this at the weekend. Is it worth replacing the seal at the same time anyway


well i'd suggest before you go replacing the seal you want to try a window reset first (do a search on here) then you can try taking the door card off and try tightening the two window screws that hold the glass in place they often come loose. if that doesn't work try adjusting the window as above. if all those fail like mine did then you can replace the seal :?


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Sickboy said:


> yes what you said, I just used the bentley manual to do mine! except I need a new seal to cure my sodding wind noise tried everything else :?


Do you have a copy of the image from the bentley manual that you can post up here?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

colster said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > yes what you said, I just used the bentley manual to do mine! except I need a new seal to cure my sodding wind noise tried everything else :?
> ...


you're only interested in 11,12 and 14. and they are found under covers 8,9 and 10. screws 11 being the allen keys that angle window in and out. undo bottom nuts first, angle window then tighten bottom nuts again to 30 nm


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Good post now that winter is here for us roadster owners thanks


----------

